# Mucho Caliente



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 21, 2015)

That's it I'm taking the thermometers down and hiding them. In the last 4 weeks it has not gotten below 80° even at night. With it hitting close to 100° during the day and the humidity at the top of the scale I see no need for it.From now on I will keep track of the heat with the "Sweet Tea" scale. One gallon is a mild day. Two gallons is a Hot day. Anything over two gallons and its time to stop and find some air conditioning.
Thats the plan and I'm sticking to it till the end of August or the beginning of September.
**************Just Saying*****************Gator******************************


----------



## ogberi (Jun 21, 2015)

I hear ya!  Sick of hearing thunder, dark sky, no breeze, then no rain.  It ain't fair to be teased like that.


----------



## ray (Jun 21, 2015)

That is down right plumb terrible.  Maybe move to Texas and enjoy the rain and mud.


----------



## rafe (Jun 21, 2015)

What are you trying to say? That it's hot in FL. ? It's usually hotter in July and it's coming fast! I went to Peso General and got myself an 8' by 26" pool and it works like a charm, 45 dollars and all you have to do is lay in the darn thing, ingenious as all get out ....if it gets too warm I'll throw in a couple bags of ice....


----------



## brav65 (Jun 21, 2015)

I feel your pain it has been over 110 for the last ten days her in AZ, even a couple 115 days.  Don't worry though it's a dry heat, NOT... It gives you a head ache if your out in it too long.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 21, 2015)

Maybe if I ask Jethro he will share his pool with me .


************STBOHB************************G**************************************************


----------



## higgite (Jun 22, 2015)

Now THAT is one cool dog... on a couple of different levels. 

Tom


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 22, 2015)

Grumpy: That heat must have had an effect on you....only a gallon of tea for a mild day? It takes a half gallon just to get thru lunch when I'm on a tea kick


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 22, 2015)

Bucket of Ice with a fan, sweet tea and a shade tree.  That's how it usta was done.  Don't know if that works when the humidity is up.

Me...I tend to do as much in the house as I can since the wife cranks the A/C bout as cold as she can get it. 

Of course she is not happy if I make a mess of things.


----------



## core-oil (Jun 22, 2015)

Weather!

Grumpy I feel for you drinking all that nice iced tea ! Over here in Scotland We are frozen & it is supposed to be June,
Send over some of your spare heat

core oil.


----------

